
Stacks project hits 5000 pages - GFK_of_xmaspast
http://stacks.math.columbia.edu
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Context: [http://mathbabe.org/2013/07/30/the-stacks-project-gets-
ever-...](http://mathbabe.org/2013/07/30/the-stacks-project-gets-ever-
awesomer-with-new-viz/)

